# "______ quoted JamesonCourage in post Hidden"



## JamesonCourage (Feb 21, 2014)

Any idea what this means? Was I quoted into a private group or something?


----------



## Nagol (Feb 21, 2014)

It is possible the post where you were quoted was snatched away by moderators as inappropriate.  They apparently have a hidden forum to move potentially problematic stuff to for internal discussion prior to deletion.


----------



## Umbran (Feb 21, 2014)

Nagol - no, that's not how it works.  We do have a separate forum for discussion, but we don't snatch up posts and carry them away.  Whatever that notification was, it wasn't that.

(I now have the image of us as flying monkeys, picking up the Sacrecrow.  Great.)


----------



## Darkness (Feb 21, 2014)

Hm, strange.

Did it display the name or did it really just say "______?"

Either way, could it be a quote by someone on your ignore list?


----------



## JamesonCourage (Feb 21, 2014)

"06:50 PM - Plaguescarred quoted JamesonCourage in post _Hidden_"

I have no problems with this user, and I have nobody on my ignore list. I just didn't want to look like I was calling anyone out. Any ideas?


----------



## Umbran (Feb 21, 2014)

Hr.  Looks like a flat out error.  My search reveals no posts by him with such a timestamp in the past week.


----------



## JamesonCourage (Feb 21, 2014)

Umbran said:


> Hr.  Looks like a flat out error.  My search reveals no posts by him with such a timestamp in the past week.



Weird, but thanks for looking it up for me 

I also didn't get a notification for it. Someone else had replied ten minutes earlier, but it listed his "reply" as well. Just made me curious.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Feb 25, 2014)

FYI, this error (?) just popped up for me in a notification, going the other way: "JamesonCourage quoted Olgar Shiverstone in post _Hidden_".


----------



## JamesonCourage (Feb 27, 2014)

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> FYI, this error (?) just popped up for me in a notification, going the other way: "JamesonCourage quoted Olgar Shiverstone in post _Hidden_".



Weird. I wonder if it's tied to my account. Though I like your sig, I didn't quote you.


----------

